# Poor mans ball Turner



## dgehricke (Nov 2, 2013)

This is a quick ball turner that can be made for any lathe its ball diameter is limited to about 2" Its easy to make and cheap.
loosen the bolts and swivel the compound rest to cut the ball.


----------



## dennis (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like a good idea.  Have you used it yet?


----------



## Maxx (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like a concave turner to me.
The tip looks forward of the pivot point and doesn't look like it can go behind it, unless I am missing something here.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 2, 2013)

Maxx said:


> Looks like a concave turner to me.
> The tip looks forward of the pivot point and doesn't look like it can go behind it, unless I am missing something here.



I though that too, but his instructions say to turn the compound itself.

DGE-   I am curious why you needed to raise the bit up?  


Bernie


----------



## Maxx (Nov 2, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> I though that too, but his instructions say to turn the compound itself.
> 
> DGE-   I am curious why you needed to raise the bit up?
> 
> ...


It's still a concave turner the way it is set up.
The tip is forward of the compound pivot point unless he can back the compound far enough behind the pivot point..


----------



## Rick Leslie (Nov 2, 2013)

Interesting idea to use the compound as the pivot. I'm curious to see what finish you get with the compound free to turn by hand.


----------



## xalky (Nov 2, 2013)

I like the concept. But, I think that the bracket has to be offset back more and install a long handle to the bracket for more leverage. I think it'll work. That gives me an idea!


----------



## Maxx (Nov 2, 2013)

xalky said:


> I like the concept. But, I think that the bracket has to be offset back more and install a long handle to the bracket for more leverage. I think it'll work. That gives me an idea!


I agree, if the lantern mount was set back more it would be great but maybe his compound slides back further than mine will.
I do really like the way he made the "T" mount into the bracket as it will keep it from twisting when tightened down to the compound.
His ideas are very close to what I was planning for my spare compound slide.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 3, 2013)

shawn said:


> Thats very interesting, i would love to see how it works. I don't understand how you would turn a ball with it either.
> 
> Shawn



Hey Shawn its in how to run a lathe S Bend  using just the compound....


----------

